# 58.5 tamper



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I've currently got a Torr 58.4 tamper and it does leave a rim of coffee around the edge of the basket.

Ideally I'd like to try something Pergtamp-ish (flat, tight fit in a VST and sharp edges). Are there any cheaper alternatives that will perform as well? I notice that it's possible to get upwards of 58.5 (e.g. 58.55), would these be too wide for a VST?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I believe there is a Torr that's basically the same as a Perg, also an MBK possibly?

@coffeechap will be able to advise on the Torr front.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Torr TI 58.55mm are perfect for a VST.

Pergtamp too but only if you have deep pockets (circa £99!)

Cheaper option would be the MBK 58.6mm or the Joe Flex (unless they are one and the same?)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

V S T's measure 58.6 mm so any of the above would be suitable (dimension from VST 18 gm basket)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'll be selling my Torr if/when when the mythical Push tamper ever arrives. (latest ETA is the coffee festival a week on Saturday). It's a 58.55 with a white metal handle.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks for the responses - Perger states that 58.5 is a perfect fit, but you're saying that they can actually take 58.55 and even 58.6? Presumably the bigger they are then the better the fit (as long as it does actually fit of course).

If it fits one size VST, will it fit all? I currently have a 15g but will probably get a bigger one too, possibly 20g to do split shots with.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

fluffles said:


> If it fits one size VST, will it fit all? I currently have a 15g but will probably get a bigger one too, possibly 20g to do split shots with.


Just for you lad, 20g & 22g VST's with a Torr TI 58.55mm


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jenns is doing a stainless steel version 58.55 which will fit your handle, be careful going any bigger as it will be very tight beyond that


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> Jenns is doing a stainless steel version 58.55 which will fit your handle, be careful going any bigger as it will be very tight beyond that


Hi CC - what's the cost of this please?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Dave, is that via you or direct to Jenns? I can't see the 58.55 bases on the website, only the full base + handle.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

No sooner did I speak that I found it... 100EU for the Titanium and 59EU for the Stainless Steel.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

How much Jeebsy?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

fluffles said:


> Dave, is that via you or direct to Jenns? I can't see the 58.55 bases on the website, only the full base + handle.


i will get a few bases sent over next week will let you know then


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> How much Jeebsy?


60ish, maybe a bit less depending on how i feel


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Hope you just get laid then and its really cheap?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> 60ish, maybe a bit less depending on how i feel


that is cheap, might be a bit of a frenzy on it when you list it


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

It will be all dented though Dave, he would be using it as a cosh at the Farmers market


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> that is cheap, might be a bit of a frenzy on it when you list it


I thought they were 70 new so knock a bit off it. Might need to double check though, happy for it to go to a forum member for a good price but not going to diddle myself


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I only recently bought one of those Concept Art Technik tampers (Joe Frex) with a 58.5mm base, mainly to use with my LM Strada Basket but also to experiment with the dynamometric mechanism. I also own a couple of MBK tampers, and found that the handles/bases are interchangeable (thread wise) but it is not a perfect fit (The thread seems to be the same though). I can post some pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> not going to diddle myself


I'd hope not, it's before the watershed you know.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

risky said:


> I'd hope not, it's before the watershed you know.


Costs money to watch


----------

